# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами

## Lakshmana Prana das

Сегодня, 26 октября, в день Говардхана-пуджи, Джибиси утвердило Шрипада Бхакти Ратнакару Амбаришу Свами как дикша-гуру ИСККОН.

Поздравляем нашего дорогого Махараджа с этим ответственным служением миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, а его нынешних и будущих последователей — с надежным прибежищем в его наставлениях и в личном примере верного ученика, строгого садхаки и вдохновленного проповедника.

Бхакти Ратнакара Амбариш Свами родился 14 января 1969 года в Киеве. С сознанием Кришны познакомился в начале 1990-х. Первое посвящение получил в Обществе сознания Кришны 19 марта 1992 года, второе - 6 февраля 1994 года. С самого начала он выполнял одно и то же служение - распространял книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Санньяса инициацию Амбариша прабху получил во Вриндаване 1 Апреля 2016 года от своего духовного учителя Е.С.Гопал Кришны Госвами.

Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами: "Мы принимаем санньясу не для того, чтобы получать махапрасад и принимать дандаваты. Мы принимаем санньясу, чтобы распространять Движение Махапрабху на благо страдающего человечества".



"Амбариша прабху сидит в этом зале И он очень хороший в этом смысле пример. Я прошу прощения, что я сейчас смущу его, но так как он не привязанный человек, то его невозможно будет смутить даже прославлением. Посмотрите на него иногда, со стороны, каким образом он действует. Или на любого другого человека, у которого есть этот внутренний, непритворный дух непривязанности, он все время счастлив, он абсолютно счастлив, он улыбается, как бы тяжело ни было, какие бы испытания Кришна не посылал.

Он счастлив, потому что он – душа, потому что его сознание находится в другом мире, потому что он своим сознанием сейчас не создает эти дурацкие заморочки, узлы новой кармы, которые ему потом придется мучительно распутывать. Кришна объясняет нам это снова и снова по-разному – с этого конца, с этого конца, с этого конца, объясняет как мы должны жить и действовать в этом мире, что значит быть преданным.

(из лекции Госвами Махараджа)


Лотосные стопы Кришны

Преданные распространяли книги в Елабуге и на какое бы предприятие они не приходили им задавали один и тот же вопрос:
- Что такое лотосные стопы Кришны? И тогда преданный спросил: - Почему в вашем городе все задают один и от же вопрос?
- Очень просто. У нас каждую неделю выходит газета с объявлением: - Кто не может жить без лотосных стоп Кришны обращайтесь по телефону.
Это объявление выходило целый год и к концу года все жители знали что есть лотосные стопы Кришны, но что это такое никто не знал и почему без них нельзя жить тоже непонятно. Поэтому когда туда приехали преданные все брали книги и спрашивали: - Что же это такое?

Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариши Свами. Из лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам 28.09.17
ГРУППА ВКОНТАКТЕ - https://vk.com/braswami
(текст взят у Локарама пр.)

----------

